# Outboard Repair/Overhaul



## flounderpounder225 (Jan 10, 2008)

Does anyone have any experience with having an outboard rebuilt at either OutboardRebuild.com in Milton, or Northwest Florida Outboard Machine Shop NWFOMS? Probably going to be in the market very soon for this service. Thanks


----------



## Curtisimo81 (Nov 10, 2007)

I personally know one of the mechanics at OutboardRebuild.com and he's a pretty good mechanic. From what i hear they do good work. I havent heard anything bad about them at all.. I havent actually had them do any work for me but i know a few peep that havve and they said they were extremely happy with the work and price...


----------



## The Maintenance Shoppe (Nov 5, 2007)

pm sent...


----------



## groupergrunt (Sep 4, 2009)

Pinfish, I am interested in NW Florida Outboard also. Have twin 200hp EFI Mercs. Need 1 rebuilt. Starboard engine. Corroded head. Water in #1 cylinder. Have you received any info, goodor bad testimonials? 

Thanks, 

Groupergrunt


----------



## snagem 1 (Sep 28, 2007)

+1 for Emerald Coast Marine!


----------



## Boat Doctor (Sep 2, 2009)

hey this is jason i have worked for N.W. florida outboards and outboard rebuild. these are nice guys. i am not into bashing anyone but i have been rebuilding for 15 years and have started my own shop called J&E Marine give me a call and ill help you out 850-332-5798. thanks boat doctor


----------



## BANDIT101 (Dec 15, 2010)

flounderpounder225 said:


> does anyone have any experience with having an outboard rebuilt at either outboardrebuild.com in milton, or northwest florida outboard machine shop nwfoms? Probably going to be in the market very soon for this service. Thanks


 

if this shop is at 7094 hwy 90 east in milton florida it belongs to jim lawerence and his son. What ever you do don't use them. They will rip you off and their contract is not worth the paper it is written on. His shop was at 1545 bell creek road in jay florida and he moved and went in business with his son in milton.


----------



## BANDIT101 (Dec 15, 2010)

flounderpounder225 said:


> does anyone have any experience with having an outboard rebuilt at either outboardrebuild.com in milton, or northwest florida outboard machine shop nwfoms? Probably going to be in the market very soon for this service. Thanks


go to the hull truth.com and you will find out plenty about nw fl outboard machine shop. This shop was in jay florida at 1545 bell creek. Father and son now in milton florida at 7094 hwy 90 east. Had bad exsperience along with plenty others


----------



## BANDIT101 (Dec 15, 2010)

groupergrunt said:


> pinfish, i am interested in nw florida outboard also. Have twin 200hp efi mercs. Need 1 rebuilt. Starboard engine. Corroded head. Water in #1 cylinder. Have you received any info, goodor bad testimonials?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> groupergrunt


 go to the hull truth .com . You will find out plenty about nw florida outboard machine shop. Rip off ... Was located at 1545 bell creek jay florida. Now in business with his son in milton florida at 7094 hwy 90 east


----------



## BANDIT101 (Dec 15, 2010)

flounderpounder225 said:


> does anyone have any experience with having an outboard rebuilt at either outboardrebuild.com in milton, or northwest florida outboard machine shop nwfoms? Probably going to be in the market very soon for this service. Thanks


 bad experience... Ripped off.....go to the hull truth and you will find out plenty. Nw fl outboard machine shop was located in jay florida at 1545 bell creek but now has moved to 7094 hwy 90 east in milton florida


----------



## BANDIT101 (Dec 15, 2010)

flounderpounder225 said:


> Does anyone have any experience with having an outboard rebuilt at either OutboardRebuild.com in Milton, or Northwest Florida Outboard Machine Shop NWFOMS? Probably going to be in the market very soon for this service. Thanks


 what ever you do if this place is located at 7094 hwy 90 east in milton , they are big rip off's. see the hull truth and read up on them. bad news.....


----------



## BANDIT101 (Dec 15, 2010)

flounderpounder225 said:


> Does anyone have any experience with having an outboard rebuilt at either OutboardRebuild.com in Milton, or Northwest Florida Outboard Machine Shop NWFOMS? Probably going to be in the market very soon for this service. Thanks


 if this shop is at 7094 hwy 90 east in milton florida beware.... go to the hull truth .com and read up on them. father and son in together. shop was at 1545 bell creek road in jay florida. the shop was nw fl outboard machine shop


----------



## mt0264 (May 8, 2010)

I work their when I am in from offshore and right now he has a good team building engins they built mine and I am very happy with it. like Bandit101 has said their is a lot of bad things to be said about both the son and dad in the past they had help problems just like any other place if you do enough work your going to upset someone, they are in the same shop as one now and turning out good cheep work. the crap on whole truth was a guy trying to stiff them on a motor in south fl. we have motors coming in from all over with no complaints at all as for the warenty you will not find any thing better 1st year parts and labor. for the money cant be beat. shop around you will see at best you will find 90 days . that I know of. good luck hears some good advice when you bring the motor to us tell them you can pay as soon as they have it done. it will go to the front of the line


----------



## murray (May 13, 2011)

flounderpounder225 said:


> Does anyone have any experience with having an outboard rebuilt at either OutboardRebuild.com in Milton, or Northwest Florida Outboard Machine Shop NWFOMS? Probably going to be in the market very soon for this service. Thanks


run for your life at nwfoms. jim and valerie are the jim baker and tammy faye show. my experience too crazy to even start. im looking into criminal prosecution for theft by deception. i have a great paper trail to prove it.


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

Here is a link for you.....RUN!
http://www.thehulltruth.com/boating-forum/350901-fraud-alert.html 


Do yourself a favor and go see Kenny at Emerald Coast Marine!!!!


----------



## fish4life (Mar 3, 2008)

*Livingston outboard rebuilds and repair*

MOBILE OUTBOARD MECHANIC 100% SATISFACTION GUARANTEED* (GULF COAST) 

(IF I DON'T FIX THE PROBLEM THEN YOU DON'T PAY.) (PRICE IS BY THE JOB)

I am a certified MOBILE outboard mechanic! I guarantee 100% satisfaction. I am the most affordable and competitively priced outboard mechanic within 500 miles. 

All rebuilds come with a 3 year full warranty NO FINE PRINT!!!!!!! You will get a complete overhaul which consist of all new pistons, rings, rist pins, gaskets and ALL NEW berrings, rod bolts, new water pump and we will overhaul the carbs. No breakin required we will do it as well. Attention: I Come to you: Will pull Powerhead and lowerunit. you keep your boat will bring back and install. 

TUNE UP "SPRING TIME SPECIAL" I WILL BE GIVING FREE WATER PUMPS WITH THE FULL TUNE UP SERVICE UNTIL MAY 1ST 
(Carb overhaul, water pump, and spark plugs) 

Please call for pricing and to set up an appointment: You will know your bill before we get started. 

Thanks, 
Shane Livingston 

850-375-0435


----------



## saltwater redneck (Aug 8, 2011)

Jim @ nwfoms is a liar and a thief please do not take your motor there. i just paid 4750.00 to rebuild a 2004 rude 250 it lasted 11 hrs as soon as it ran up to rpm it siezed 3 pistons , jim denied my warranty claiming pre ignition and detonation the pistons show only signs of lack of lube oil which is why i returned the boat after picking it up the first day it was missing 6 hose clamps ,leaking fuel and oil from the cowling he had rigged the motor on my boat with no warning system at all ,no smart tach no warning horn told me this engine didnt have that system etc.etc short of it is he is ther to take your money and f*** you after that . i am seeking anyone that is takeing them to court as that is my next step .


----------



## pappastratos (Oct 9, 2007)

I was going to suggest this guy::



fish4life said:


> MOBILE OUTBOARD MECHANIC 100% SATISFACTION GUARANTEED* (GULF COAST)
> 
> (IF I DON'T FIX THE PROBLEM THEN YOU DON'T PAY.) (PRICE IS BY THE JOB)
> 
> ...


----------



## The Barb (Jun 23, 2009)

I would have no problem taking my motor to Shane Livingston,he is honest and motivated,A man of his word,all I have to say about Shane is all good and I am not his friend or long time buddy,did Bussiness with him and was completely satisfied,he goes out of his way,A true family man with great values,All I know is his father and mother should be proud......


----------

